# Upgrading from Integra 6.9 to Pioneer Elite



## xenoquake (Jan 14, 2012)

Am looking to upgrade my A/V receiver to support 3D video. Any suggestions? I was thinking of the pioneer vsx-53....


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Right now the best bang for buck reciver out there by a long shot is the Onkyo 809 it can be found here for $649 and it trumps the Pioneer by a long shot.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

xenoquake said:


> Am looking to upgrade my A/V receiver to support 3D video. Any suggestions? I was thinking of the pioneer vsx-53....


Just FYI, a good 3D BDP will have two HDMI outputs, one for audio and another for video. You may not need a new AVR.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I agree. The current Newegg deal on the 809 is insane for a brand new AVR from an Authorized Dealer. If you can find a deal on the 1009, I would jump on that as well. Home Theater Magazine recently Bench Tested it and it output over 100 Watts into 7 Channels. This is unbelievable performance with several $1500-$2000 AVR's outputting half that much into 7 Channels. The 809 is right there as well.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## xmaoo190 (Oct 20, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Right now the best bang for buck reciver out there by a long shot is the Onkyo 809 it can be found here for $649 and it trumps the Pioneer by a long shot.


Holly , $699 for the 809? You can't beat that. Pick it up. Pick it up.


----------



## xenoquake (Jan 14, 2012)

That is very tempting. However I think I am going to keep the Integra 6.9, get an Oppo-93 blurry player, along with the Panasonic 55VT30. Thanks for the advice! I may end up upgrading the receiver since I want to control through my iPad, but that can wait..


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
That is a wonderful TV you have there and the OPPO combined with it must look amazing.
Cheers,
J


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I ordered my 809 from B+H Photo yesterday and got it today. :clap: Just so people know they also have it New for $699 shipped. I really won't get a chance to play till this weekend or even next week sometime. I won't have my new CHT speakers till tommorrow so I will have basically a whole new system, Audiowise, by the end of next week. :bigsmile:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

tcarcio said:


> I ordered my 809 from B+H Photo yesterday and got it today. :clap: Just so people know they also have it New for $699 shipped. I really won't get a chance to play till this weekend or even next week sometime. I won't have my new CHT speakers till tommorrow so I will have basically a whole new system, Audiowise, by the end of next week. :bigsmile:


Hello,
That is awesome. I really look forward to your impressions on it. I am a huge fan of the x09's.
Cheers,
J


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Deleted....


----------

